
Convicted of Sex Crimes, but with No Victims - mhb
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/26/magazine/sex-offender-operation-net-nanny.html
======
haspoken
[http://archive.is/XUEO3](http://archive.is/XUEO3)

